# Is It Ok To Feed My P's Bluefish



## RedIsniper (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey everybody i have been a huge fan the site forever just recently became a member when i finally got my reds. this might sound crazy but i wanted to know if i can feed my fish reds chunks of bluefish caught from long island sound. I catch tons of em and wanted to know if its a viable feeding source? Thanks


----------



## soitsbig (Jul 30, 2005)

I would think not, blues are very greasy fish kinda like bunkers. I would think they would be unhealthy for your P's never mind what it may do to your water.Just wait a while longer for more replys from the other people here,they know alot more then I do.


----------



## lltomll327 (Sep 22, 2010)

probly what soitsbig said, i dont know much either, btw where in long island are you located (town) i live on LI to


----------



## WuTang (Oct 22, 2009)

I have done it before not really sure if its the best for their health, but they really liked it. I only gave them small pieces at a time so It wouldnt dirty the tank


----------



## RedIsniper (Sep 22, 2010)

Im from Westbury on LI yea nobody i know eats bluefish so i got quite a stockpile and figured it might be a decent way to feed my ps i guess not


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I dont know anythign about bluefish but i would think its fine to feed at least occationally. If its oily you probably do not want to feed it a ton.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

With all the different foods out there that you can feed to your piranhas I wouldn't even bother with blue fish. They will reek havoc in your tank, never mind the fact that they are a fatty fish but it will flake apart almost instantly when your reds hit it creating a cloud of debris that will get into everything including your filters which over time will cause imbalances in your bio load because you are almost certain to miss some of it after cleaning which could lead to all kinds of related problems such as ammonia spikes just to name one.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

if you going to feed your piranha food as fish, dont feed them blue or salmon its greasy and fatty. feed them talapia fillet.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sole fillets are good as well.


----------

